

My start up business uploaded its new website today Comments welcome  - joshstevens
http://www.potatomou.se/

======
givehimagun
The [http://www.taichiwarwick.co.uk](http://www.taichiwarwick.co.uk) has a ton
(actually all but the index.php) of broken links.

I found the [http://www.open2innovate.co.uk/](http://www.open2innovate.co.uk/)
site confusing. There are so many horizontal lines that it takes me a few
seconds to orientate myself and even then I lose focus on what is important.

~~~
joshstevens
Sadly the Tai Chi site isn't yet finished, I'll take that away to avoid more
confusion.

The Open2innovate site was down to the clients descriptions and design ideas!
What the client wants, the client gets!

------
stocktradr
Nice work - really like it. I'm definitely digging the clean layout and
presentation of everything.

Only small gripe I had with it was that the navigation was a little small
which could be somewhat cumbersome for some users but overall, you guys did
great!

~~~
joshstevens
Thanks so much for the comments! It's a learning process, and we're going to
be making some changes here and there as time progresses!

Please recommend us if you, or anyone else is in need of a website!

------
therobot24
the design is very clean and looks nice, but doesn't come off as very creative

~~~
joshstevens
Thanks for the comments, I'll be sure to keep these in mind!

